# Are my Burton Mission bindings destroying my boots?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That depends. Are they EST? If so, they maybe okay. If not, then they're definitely shredding your boots and you should sell them to me for dirt cheap.


----------



## mnmcgowan (Jan 1, 2016)

Very funny hahaha


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I see by the edit, that you've got your answer!!!!!

I'll add a tip!!!!!

If you want to take the weight of ya board with your back foot, just stick the toe of your boot into the gap under the binding heel cup, at the back of the binding!!!!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Do what I do.

Haha, take your board off & stick it in the seat beside you.
Then throw your legs up on it lounge chair style, both feet.

Ah, super comfy. You can put in longer hours this way for sure.
I've done a 13 hour day before & credit doing this for being able too


TT


----------



## detox (Mar 26, 2013)

Could you send us a picture with your boots attached to your bindings? Maybe you haven't centered the ankle strap correctly, or maybe you crank your bindings too much..


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

detox said:


> Could you send us a picture with your boots attached to your bindings? Maybe you haven't centered the ankle strap correctly, or maybe you crank your bindings too much..


sounds like that.

my 2008 Burton Triad bindings don't damage boots


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

detox said:


> Could you send us a picture with your boots attached to your bindings? Maybe you haven't centered the ankle strap correctly, or maybe you crank your bindings too much..





tanscrazydaisy said:


> sounds like that.
> 
> my 2008 Burton Triad bindings don't damage boots


Read the OP's first post. It is Edited. He has his problem solved. He has been resting the edge of his board on his boot as he rides the lift.

:closed:


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I rest my board my on my boot most of the time on the lift, and never had damage remotely close to that.


----------



## Alejandro199 (Jan 13, 2016)

timmytard said:


> Haha, take your board off & stick it in the seat beside you.
> Then throw your legs up on it lounge chair style, both feet.
> 
> TT


That sounds like an awesome idea! Is this allowed? I figure the people at the lifts would have an issue with it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Alejandro199 said:


> That sounds like an awesome idea! Is this allowed? I figure the people at the lifts would have an issue with it.


yup, they do.

They shouldn't, but they do.

For the most part you can do it without them knowing.

Just wait a sec until you're a little ways away, then pop it off.

Then just before the top, rest the board on your thigh/quad muscle, right where the binding you are about to put on is.
When you put your foot in it, it pinches it to your leg, in between the boot & your leg.

Once it's pinched by your foot & leg, you can take your hand that's been holding on to it the whole time & use both hands to do the straps up.

Sounds difficult, it's super fuckin' easy.

TT


----------



## Alejandro199 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hmm, sounds like that would take a few tries. I wonder if I'm even flexible enough? Guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Take care to follow Timmy's advice down the rabbit hole.

He's been taking lift riding to another level for years.

I actually like to do the opposite and buckle my back foot in while i'm on the lift and just ride away, nothing beats that, although you usually need a bar or empty chair to pull it off. Also sometimes the top of a chair has an area too flat.


----------

